# detecting available wattage on circuit



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

no.


you could buy a cheap ckt tracer, though, and trace the ckts and then amprobe them at the source (panel), and come up with an idea of the unused power available.

alternatively, you could request the company to have an electrician wire in a receptacle prior to your arrival so that you could plug in a spider box, or similar temp panel.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

Given the breaker panel is within 1,000 feet of the receptacles you need to test, You can use this to trace what receptacles are on specific breakers.

http://www.pksafety.com/klein-elec-...KK4HFmq8x5D-G6jMVte_SjQ6z2ejBVjZwtBoCuNXw_wcB


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Time to get LED panels. I own a production company and we do the same as you. I just upgraded to LED panels


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Why wouldn't you bring your own power supply? That would be all I need is to trip out office circuits. (If you ever crashed someones 5 hours of work !).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It is impossible to make a device that can be plugged in and tell you, 'You have a __-amp circuit, and __ of it is being used" or "This is a __-amp circuit and you have __ amps/watts available."

There are circuit tracers that, when used properly, will let you know if two receps are on the same circuit.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

You guys gave got to realise that this isn't an electrician. Perhaps an electric in film which is different that an electrician. In the film world unless is a major film where we bring in a Genny and distribution and lighting etc no ones ever going to bring their own power. It's also not like a big event where you can call and say hey drop me some camlocks for temp power. 

He would show up for a small corporate shoot let's say some interviews or talking head footage for a few hours. So brining your own power in the sense of a generator or having someone wire in a circuit would be a no go. 

Really in today's production world if you're just doing interviews LED panels are the way to go. At full mine use 50 watts. I can plug in or run them off my aton Bauer batteries for 3 hours


----------

